# Uragano e Mattia



## Tebe (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ieri sera sono andata a dormire mezz'ora dopo Mattia.
Ho acceso la luce sul comodino, ho cominciato a spalmarmi di burro di karitè e altre robe i piedi. Le gambe. Le braccia. I capelli. Poi mi sono voltata verso di lui ed era tutto sotto le coperte. Non muoveva niente.
Sembrava solo un cadaverone ciccio sotto un lenzuolo.
Ho spento la luce, pensando gli desse fastidio, accendendo quella mini. Un pò da boudoir.
Lui immobile.
Mi sono infilata sotto. Nella posizione a cucchiaio. Gli ho spiaccicato il mio culetto non più rachitico sulla pancia.
Lui niente.
Ho continuato appiccicandomi di più.
Lui si è appoggiato aderendo alla mia schiena.
-Tutte bene Mattia?-
-............-
-Mattia...-
-Mmmhhh...si....-
-Sicuro?-
-Sono solo stanco morto.-
-Si vede. Hai stampata in faccia la fatica. Ti lascio stare..-
-.......-
Ho chiuso gli occhi pensando.
_Povero. Tra il nuovo Flap e il lavoro è proprio stanco. Che topo. Nemmeno la forza di rispondermi. Povero. Che amore. Ha anche la faccina appoggiata sulla mia schiena. Tipo riposo del guerriero._




_lo lascio stare allora. _
Sprizzavo cuoricini di tenerezza da tutti i pori, beandomi del calore del contatto con lui, quando...
Ho cominciato ad avvertire sulla schiena alta, in centro alle spalle in sostanza, tra le scapole, un qualcosa che...non sembrava la sua faccia appoggiata con tenerezza e amore.
No.
-Mattia...- il nulla. -Mattia...-ancora il nulla.- Mattia dai...tutto ok?-
Si muove un pò, boffonchia qualcosa tipo -Stanco, tanto stanco. Stai ferma che non vedo bene...-









_Stai ferma che non vedo bene? _-Mattia stai guardando la tv sull'iphone appoggiato alla mia schiena? _da prima_?-





















-Si, perchè?-


----------



## erab (15 Dicembre 2012)

bisogna riconoscere che a modo suo è geniale :rotfl:


----------



## Innominata (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ho spaventato a morte il gatto cadendo dalla sedia dal ridere:rotfl:, e inoltre...tutto troppo vero e RAPPRESENTATIVO, come si può rinunciare a tutto ciò? No. Non si può. Straordinario e autenticissimo campionario umano, fantastico scenario di vita, c'è tutto, cuoricini, abitudini, odore di karité, di coperte calde, voglie, attrazioni fatali e fatalmente quotidiane...Vita più vera e più "parlante" di quella in un motel, che pure qualcosa dice, e magari la dice lunga; però...


----------



## Tebe (15 Dicembre 2012)

Innominata;bt6814 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho spaventato a morte il gatto cadendo dalla sedia dal ridere:rotfl:, e inoltre...tutto troppo vero e RAPPRESENTATIVO, come si può rinunciare a tutto ciò? No. Non si può. Straordinario e autenticissimo campionario umano, fantastico scenario di vita, c'è tutto, cuoricini, abitudini, odore di karité, di coperte calde, voglie, attrazioni fatali e fatalmente quotidiane...*Vita più vera* e più "parlante" di quella in un motel, che pure qualcosa dice, e magari la dice lunga; però...


 Non è_ più v_era. E' quella vera. Con lui. Con Mattia. Ma anche quella racchiusa con Man è vita vera. Una vita vera diversa. Compressa in tempi e modi ben determinati. Immagina dieci litri d'acqua, Mattia, e un cucchiaio d'olio. manager.
La "vita" con man, o con carmelo, o Giacobbe o Salvatore, sono quel _diverso_ ogni tanto, che mi fa ricaricare le pile. E che non si scontra, per tempi, modi e sentimenti, con quella con Mattia.
Non tolgo nulla a lui. Non tolgo nulla che gia NON abbia.
Ovvero il mio 10%.
Che come l'olio non si mischia con l'acqua.
Come dico a Circe.
Mentalità traditoria.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (17 Dicembre 2012)

Se non ci fosse bisognerebbe inventarlo... Mattia dico... se non altro perchè tu da sola non saresti cosi forte 

Cattivik


----------

